# Best 12V Vacuum - Recommendations ?



## kinioo (Sep 9, 2017)

Afternoon All,

I know to do 'a proper job' you need 'proper' tools and when it comes to the vacuum cleaner there is no exception, but....

To do a quick cleaning, central console, mats etc was thinking of some small, good 12V vacuum.

What is your recommendations guys ?

Something small would be nice.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The only thing battery powered that is any good is a Dyson. I've had loads of 12v machines and they only get used once or twice before you give up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

We bought a black and decker one for the home and its ok for small jobs, but it has no real suction power


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> We bought a black and decker one for the home and its ok for small jobs, but it has no real suction power


Was it this one mate ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BLACK-DECK...8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+hoover+cordless


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> We bought a black and decker one for the home and its ok for small jobs, but it has no real suction power





Jue said:


> Was it this one mate ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/BLACK-DECK...8-2&keywords=black+and+decker+hoover+cordless


No, its an older model.

On closer inspection, its a 9.6v Dustbuster..... and its a bit crap at meaningful sucking up of dirt. Good for a few crumbs, but that's about it.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> No, its an older model.
> 
> On closer inspection, its a 9.6v Dustbuster..... and its a bit crap at meaningful sucking up of dirt. Good for a few crumbs, but that's about it.


Ok, cheers. Was looking at that one just to do the cars with.


----------



## kinioo (Sep 9, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> No, its an older model.
> 
> On closer inspection, its a 9.6v Dustbuster..... and its a bit crap at meaningful sucking up of dirt. Good for a few crumbs, but that's about it.


Well,. It's still £70 quid, so I think better to spend same money or a bit more and get a proper wat-dry vacuum cleaner me think?!

C.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

kinioo said:


> Well,. It's still £70 quid, so I think better to spend same money or a bit more and get a proper wat-dry vacuum cleaner me think?!
> 
> C.


If you want a good value for money vac then try the Karcher refurbed ones, i bought 1 a couple of years ago and it looked brand new
https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5189


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

robby71 said:


> If you want a good value for money vac then try the Karcher refurbed ones, i bought 1 a couple of years ago and it looked brand new
> https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5189


Same one I got. Bought mine years ago and still going strong. So good I bought four friends one each when they went down to £30.

Incredible suction, especially for it's size.


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ryobi 18v vac is spot on for what it is, brilliant for quick little tidy up jobs only downside is it dosnt have much reach on the extension piece. Not the cheapest but I have near on a full collection of ryobi +one appliances anyway, stick the 5.0 mah battery on it and its amazingly powerful for a handheld and lasts well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

plus 1 for the dyson v6 or was it 8? is really good battery only, but enough for one car, almost as powerful as the mains dyson


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

tosh said:


> The only thing battery powered that is any good is a Dyson. I've had loads of 12v machines and they only get used once or twice before you give up.
> 
> As above dont waste your cash on crap only way to go is a dyson but just works for small jobs


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I use my makita drill batteries for my Makita one its ok for a quick clean up but could benefit from a bit more suction


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

If you get the short flexible hose extension for the Dyson it makes it easier to use in tight spaces.

Allan


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Bikeracer said:


> If you get the short flexible hose extension for the Dyson it makes it easier to use in tight spaces.
> 
> Allan


have you a link for this allan?

thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

pump said:


> have you a link for this allan?
> 
> thanks


I have a 9m hose on my george that sits under my bench in garage that works well for me on main cleaning duties, plenty on the bay


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=152693642654&alt=web 
I have this 1 and it is very good for keeping on top of any "bits" that need doing in the car..this works off 12v socket and is NOT cordless


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

pump said:


> have you a link for this allan?
> 
> thanks


https://www.johnlewis.com/dyson-4-p...7att1h9mvj5j_hSqhcsaAtFbEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Mine came as bundle like this years ago.

Allan


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

I have one of these;;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-VH780-Vacuum-230/dp/B0006U7FC0

For crevices i've bought a mod kit off ebay with micro nozzles. Cures any OCD issue immediately


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

Gtech Multi handheld cordless for me. Cracking piece of kit


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Another vote for the dyson. Great for around the house as well as the car. Mrs moaned like no tomorrow when I got it (another gimmick) but loves it now


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Clyde said:


> Another vote for the dyson. Great for around the house as well as the car. Mrs moaned like no tomorrow when I got it (another gimmick) but loves it now


Same here, Dyson V6 we got few months ago. Wife didn't like it at first but loves it now. I find car stays cleaner because I tend to give it a 5min vacuum more often with the Dyson. Before this I hated getting the plug in Vax out so used to wait until car was really bad. Same in house too with a moulting Labrador, so easy to whizz round each day with Dyson.


----------



## Banesm (Sep 5, 2018)

I tested it out over the weekend and was impressed by it. The suction power is very decent by 12v standards, and I did manage to suck up all dust and beach sand grains from my carpet mats. You get four attachments with it (more than you'll ever need), the flat carpet brush, the thin nozzle extension for tight cracks, a brush with 1/2 inch long thick bristles (this is the one I used) and an extension hose - which I didn't use.

Guys also have a question about the games? Are there any roulette lovers among you?

There are a couple of questions about the rules, I heard that in different canadian quality online casinos, like this one - pebwallet.com, different rules.


----------

